# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Nieuwe migraine behandeling zonder bijwerkingen: deelnemers aan onderzoek gezocht

## StevenS

*coMra-*_Therapie_ met de Delta Laser is een nieuwe eigentijdse behandelwijze voor allerlei chronische aandoeningen en pijn.
Het is een behandelwijze die u zelf kunt doen, hij is eenvoudig, veilig en er zijn geen bijwerkingen!

Een 57 jarige vrouw die 40 jaar lang 2 a 3 ernstige migraine aanvallen per maand had, heeft een enorme verbetering ervaren die al meer dan 12 maand na de behandeling voortduurt.

*In het kader van een onderzoek willen wij meer mensen die lijden aan primaire migraine kennis laten maken met deze behandelwijze.*
Ik zoek hiervoor een 5-tal gemotiveerde patiënten met primaire migraine. Zij krijgen de Delta Laser om niet in bruikleen om zichzelf hiermee 4 weken lang dagelijks 2 x 8 minuten mee te behandelen. 
De behandelwijze is eenvoudig, veilig en vrij van bijwerkingen. 

Een echte kans op aanzienlijk meer kwaliteit van leven. 

Als tegenprestatie dient te patiënt mee te werken aan een onderzoek.
Zie bijlage voor nadere informatie of bel naar 010-341 2417 (of: 0654 308 195) of mail naar [email protected] (ook om u op te geven).

Vriendelijke groet,
Steven Somsen

----------

